# My new Metabike



## User (25 Apr 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2014)

Lovely looking machine. First 'bent I've seen that I've liked the look of!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2014)

How close does your leg get to the chain by the way? I know that on a 'normal' bike your ankle is pretty close, but I've always imagined the chain basically runs the length of your leg, quite close and between your legs. Could make for a fairly uncomfortable accident...


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3046002, member: 30090"]It would be around the same distance as a DF bike. Only ever on my trike did my leg come into contact with the chain and this was to do with the way the chain was routed.

On FWD bikes it has been known to get the inside of your leg caught between the chain and idler which as you can imagine causes a rather large blood blister and a cry of pain from the rider.[/QUOTE]

Cheers for the info. I'll have to give 'bent riding a go one day.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Apr 2014)

Looks nice, I have never ridden one but the c of g looks very high and would have thought it may be a bit disconcerting. Presumably you could rig up a guard to keep your leg out of the chain.


----------



## Roadrider48 (25 Apr 2014)

That seat looks comfy!


----------



## Aushiker (25 Apr 2014)

Very nice looking build. Enjoy!

Andrew


----------



## Scoosh (25 Apr 2014)

Edit [and with apologies for needing to edit]:

That is a great looking machine  - hope it rides as well as it looks and that you have many happy miles together !

Dave G at LaidBack has sold a few Metabikes, one of them to a guy who did LEL on it last year - having previously owned a Nazca Fuego . His Review of the bike is here.

I want a ride on one too ...


----------



## Scoosh (29 Apr 2014)

*87 !!! *  Uphill ??? 


Chapeau !


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

Looks really smart. Look forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## neil earley (11 May 2014)

ok I want your bike so when your tired of it sell it to me lol seriously nice looking bent you have enjoy your riding looks fab


----------

